# Ugh, axolotl mind torture.



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

So I got an awesome 20 gallon long tank. I already have an awesome plan of what to stock it fish wise.

Problem: saw an ad for an axolotl breeder selling juvies of all colors. Mind torture! I emailed a few days ago to see if they ship (they're somewhat far) but no response.
If they say they're willing to ship I'm going to be so torn between getting a pair or getting fish.

I really like the melanistic, and think I'd want one of those plus a regular green one, since albinos usually get picked on when kept with darker ones.
What do you guys think? Fish or axolotl? Once I get all my shelving for tanks set up I may have to squeeze one in anyways into a 10 gallon. :3 But I was already planning on a pretty boss tank, too. :/ ugh, space.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

You know im going to tell you to get an axolotl!! XD If you get a pair though, please put a divider in the tank and keep them separate until they are six inches. ^^; i see axxies all the time with missing legs from being nommed on by their siblings.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, I was thinking of doing that too. Do they need filters and cycled tanks?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

mind sharing this breeder?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They're in Toronto, they have an ad on kijiji. I'll pm you the ad, but I still have no word on if they ship. :/


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

they dont really need filters no, but if you want one be sure to really baffle it super well, too much water movement will stress them out. They do need a bubbler though, but set it on low so the water is only minimally disturbed. I have mine in one corner and Toothless spends most of his time all the way on the other side of the tank because he doesn't really like it... But i have a thirty long, so there is plenty of room. 

I actually live feed mine almost exclusively,(but he gets newt pellets to supplement what he doesn't get from the fish) so he has a constant supply of rosy red minnows (or fathead minnows depending on where you live lol ). I got some White Cloud minnows too, but he doesn't care for them, so he has a large-ish school of white clouds in the tank that he never bothers, and they are too frightened of him to come close because he snaps at them if they come in front of his mouth. lol!


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

i was going to get one but axolotls are hard to take care of my dad had a 135 G tank with 6 axolotls in it and he was always checking something with the tank and there was always something wrong with one of them but if u do decide on them upload pictures!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

axolotls are the easiest pet i have ever had... XD I dont know what was wrong with your father's tank, but dont let his experience turn you off of them. Were the axolotls raised together? That might have been the problem... Because they are cannibalistic until they reach six inches in length, but if they grow up with other axolotls then they are always cannibalistic.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

well idk he had the tank when i was young i just remember there was always something going wrong with it, culd have been something els tho i was only 6 when i lived with him now im 16 anyway let me know how it goes and if they r easy i might get one


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

They are super easy. x3 i love them, and want to get a second one.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

ight, how do u make new posts like that??? i cant figure it out


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

what do you mean? lol


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oooh I'd have to say an axolotl! I'd love one but don't have the room or time to look after one at the moment


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...y-intelligent-easy-to-keep-W0QQAdIdZ374847324
That was the ad. If the dark one in the first photo is the melanistic, that's what I want. The pink eyed albino creeps me out the most. xD
Maybe not for this tank.. If that breeder emails me back ever D: I will probably get a lone one instead of a pair of them. I just gotta find a good tank.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

You can keep a pair of juvies in a divided ten gallon, and a twenty would be perfect for two adults, even three if you wanted. Most websites say you can keep two adults in ten gallons, but that just looks cramped to me, since they usually get about eight inches long. I want to get one of every color strain in my thirty, melanistic, leusistic, albino, and of course i already have Toothless, the wild type. There are also piebalds, and ones that glow green under a black light, and any thing in between... XD!


----------

